# Please help, hair is thinning out so much :'(



## xLightningbolt (Apr 4, 2011)

Im 14 years old and my hair is really important to me like most teenagers, but recently its started thinning out insanley.

I did straighten it alot and blowdry, but haven't straightened my hair in about a month now as im trying to get it healthy again! 

But the thing is, it weren't falling out even when i was straightening it, so i stopped, a week later then i got a trim on my hair and then another week later it started falling out alot, about 2-3 hairs at a time just running my fingers through it when it weren't knotty, and when i brush my hair, oh god don't ask my hair brush gets so full! In the shower is clogs up the hole, and i hate it, its gone horribly thin.

and also, i until a month ago when my hair started thinning out always had lovely long, strong nails that never break and now they've started splitting.

I started taking Perfectil two days ago, i know its not meant for hair loss but is there a chance it could help it? I read a review on it yesterday that somebody in their 30s waslosing hair and it stopped after she used it.

All i want is nice skin, strong nails and long healthy hair that i can have natural and not have to either straighten it or have up all the time!  -which is what i do atm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is that so much to ask?

Main questions seen as this was a bit of a ramble..

*- **Has anyone had any experience with perfectil? Did there hair grow quicker? Nails? Skin?*

*- Got any more tips on how to stop my hair loss, ive changed my diet and im now healthy, ive always done lots of excercise and started taking other multivitamins a month ago, but its still falling out, could it just be my age?*


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

I dont have any experience with *perfectil,* but I can tell you that the right mix of multivitamins and omega-3's can do wonders for you.  There are blends out there like pefectil and you can add a multivitamin, an omega-3 complex (like the ones at GNC) to it. 

I have thick hair that falls out all the time, so I cant say that it will help with the fall out, but I've noticed how healthy my nails and hair are thanks to the vitamins.  Good luck.

Ps. drink lots and lots and lots of water!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

A few things to consider if you have thinning hair:

Stop putting hair into a pony tail - the tightness can pull hairs out

Have hair cut to shoulder length - the extra length pulls hair down and makes the scalp more noticable

Have layers in hair, rather than all one length - same reason as above

Highlight hair near scalp - they will swell and make hair loss less noticable

Try to use conditioner on ends only

Try to use styling products as minimal as possible

Basically, these suggestions will help hair have more more volume.

Then hair loss will not be as noticeable.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't wear my hair in a pony, i wear it either in a low side plait or a bun but its tight, my hair is JUST past shoulder length, and i have layers which i hate - im growing them out, hate them whenever i want my hair down they just flick out!

But thanks anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 5, 2011)

As your only 14 I've really debated on whether or not to ask, but, do you take birth control pills?  That and other hormonal changes can cause you to loose more hair than normal and also some other prescription drugs can.  Do realize this is normal and if you are on meds, don't stop taking them unless advised by a doctor to do so.  Your body will naturally go thru cycles and one of the places it shows is in your hair.  I changed meds about 3 years ago and it took my hair about 18 months to adjust and start growing in thicker again.  A few years ago I went thru some hormonal changes and again my hair went thru a cycle where it thinned and then started thickening again.  Be patient, chances are it's just normal changes in your body and everything will get back to usual.


----------



## blingbling (Apr 6, 2011)

You are still very young and should not be taking oral medication unless prescribed by the doctor. Have you got your scalp checked? If it is due to genetics, you should seek advice from the nearest haircare centre. Seek opinion and feedback from others before you go. And remember, stress is a major factor in hair loss too.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Apr 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As your only 14 I've really debated on whether or not to ask, but, do you take birth control pills?  That and other hormonal changes can cause you to loose more hair than normal and also some other prescription drugs can.  Do realize this is normal and if you are on meds, don't stop taking them unless advised by a doctor to do so.  Your body will naturally go thru cycles and one of the places it shows is in your hair.  I changed meds about 3 years ago and it took my hair about 18 months to adjust and start growing in thicker again.  A few years ago I went thru some hormonal changes and again my hair went thru a cycle where it thinned and then started thickening again.  Be patient, chances are it's just normal changes in your body and everything will get back to usual.


 No i don't take the pill, i had an idea that it was due to hormones, you know with me being a teenager but its so god damn annoying! My hair is really important to me and its falling out - lovely. It better stop soon!

Oh no, all perfectil is, its like multi Vitamins thats all, all natural stuff


----------



## lisam9294 (Apr 6, 2011)

You may want to let a parent know and check with a doctor. It could be hormones and it could be a thyroid issue. Speaking from experience and going through hair loss cracked nails and other issues for me it was all related to my thyroid. My daughter who just turned 16 also had the hair thinning and cracked nails, found out today she too has thyroid issues. Good Luck!


----------



## xLightningbolt (Apr 7, 2011)

I told my mom when it first started falling out and she just said its an age thing, ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But she said if it carries on then we'll go doctors :/


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 7, 2011)

I take omega vitamins every so often and have notice a huge difference in my skin dryness maybe that would  help, I also take anti stress vitamins for woman as I am a naturally stressed girl I fret about everything unfortunately!! idk what else to recomend I think it's a very good idea to ask a specialist, get your doctor to refer you to someone right away if you wait to long the damage may be done.  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Apr 7, 2011)

You're 14 so it can just be a consequence of puberty, but i agree with your mom, if it goes on go to the doctor. If you get your hormones checked, also ask for your thyroid, it doesn't hurt. Your thyroid is responsible for your hormones' production (and is controlled by a part of your brain called the pituitary gland), it's unlikely you would have an issue but it's best to make sure. I've had a rather lazy thyroid in the past

Meanwhile take care of your hair, minimal hot tools (and use heat protection), minimal conditioning and hair styling products, use a comb to detangle your hair instead of a brush. I even use that super thin comb that's used when you have lice. Don't make your braid or bun too tight. If soem hairs are flying away use some claw clips

For the haircare supplements i don't know the product you're talking about but basically you need to look for vitamins B5 (panthenol) and B8 (biotin), as well B6 and zinc. They all act together to stop the hair loss and stimulate the production of hair. You also have to be patient because especially with that kind of supplements the effects show up on the long term. I take some from a french brand called Laboratoires Pierre Fabre, and they indicate clearly i need to take these for 3 to 4 months to see results. Bioderma, another french brand, also launched hair supplements which are really good, if they're available in the U.S.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Apr 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're 14 so it can just be a consequence of puberty, but i agree with your mom, if it goes on go to the doctor. If you get your hormones checked, also ask for your thyroid, it doesn't hurt. Your thyroid is responsible for your hormones' production (and is controlled by a part of your brain called the pituitary gland), it's unlikely you would have an issue but it's best to make sure. I've had a rather lazy thyroid in the past
> 
> ...


 Ive only blow dried and straightened my hair like 3 times in a month! Which im so proud of as i use to do it every night! I use lots of heat protection, and in Perfectil theres loads of vitamins for Skin Hair and Nails, it has all 3 of those, although i was shocked to find out metal was good for you .. :L

Im seriously my hair has grown a decent length by summer, i hate having my hair up - but atm it doesn't looknice curly and down at this length  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rolita (Apr 11, 2011)

Biotin has worked for me, I see a lot less clumps of hair in the drain (however, some people complain about it causing breakouts, it didn't for me though), also there is a LUSH bar shampoo made with cinnamon that helps with the thinning of the hair, it is made for both men and women and I know my dad has gotten wonderful results with it....his hair is fuller and stronger...hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

